# 22 or 24 inch Monitor for a PC



## Shivam15 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

1. Budget?
Ans - Rs.8000 to Rs.13000

2. Display type and size?
Ans - 22 inch to 24 inch (Not sure if IPS or TN or VA) Whichever is best for watching movies and doing browsing coz I dont play games.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
Ans- Browsing Internet and watching movies full HD.

4. Ports Required?
Ans - HDMI

5. Preferred choice of brand?
Ans - Dell (But I might buy others if I get a good monitor)

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
Ans - Dell S2240L

7. Any other info that you want to share.
Ans - I am planning to buy a Monitor. Earlier I thought of Buying Dell S2440L but came to know thats its not IPS but VA Panel.
So now thinking of Dell S2240L which is 22 inch and IPS. So, is there any major difference buying VA or IPS if I need 24 inch. 

Basically it would be better if I get a 24 inch monitor in that price range. Although I heard that IPS is good but not sure if VA is good enough too. 
Also I heard that Dell S2240 and S2440 are too glossy? Although my room windows are always closed and I use either CFL or Tubelight in my room.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2014)

get AOC i2369vm or i2269vwm. both are ips panel monitors.they are not glossy either.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get AOC i2369vm or i2269vwm. both are ips panel monitors.they are not glossy either.



Is it a good company? Coz I havent heard much about it. :s How about Dell or HP or ASUS?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2014)

aoc is good at that budget.  [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION] has that 22" model. you can ask him about build quality and overall picture/video quality of that monitor. 
hp 22fi is also good.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 9, 2014)

What should be the priceo f AOC 23 inch IPS one? Online price I saw was around 11,500.
Coz I am getting Dell S2240L in Rs.8500. 
And dont wanna pay Rs.3000 extra for one inch. 
Anybody knows how is VA Panel? Coz I like the Dell S2440L. Only thing its missing is IPS.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2014)

VA panels are good. It's a mix between IPS and TN panels. The colours won't be as accurate/saturated an IPS panel, but more than acceptable.
Honestly you'll hardly find a difference between a quality TN panel and an IPS panel, so well...
In fact I prefer VA panels unless one into serious photography, because of contrast ratio. IPS panels generally have awful contrast ratio (excluding premium panels).


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes. i'm still more than happy with my AOC i2269VWM. Feel free to ask. It's a tad better than the Dell S2240L (which is like a mirror when viewed in daylight)


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 11, 2014)

2kool2btrue said:


> Yes. i'm still more than happy with my AOC i2269VWM. Feel free to ask. It's a tad better than the Dell S2240L (which is like a mirror when viewed in daylight)



Ok. but in the room where I have to use it is a closed room. use a tubelight or cfl.  
Also I find the design and Brand of Dell much better than AOC. And also its almost Rs.3K costlier for only 1.5 inch.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2014)

Dell is better than AOC in ASS. If you can find a Dell and a AOC there's no point in going for the latter.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanx everyone. I purchased the Dell S2240L and its amazing  Superb Design and great clarity and color. 
And the glossiness is not present at all since my room windows are always closed.  You feel little glossiness only when its turned off. Although its so beautifully designed that you dont wanna turn it on.


----------

